# Imperial Gasket Kit



## ashman (Nov 11, 2009)

I needed something to seal the lid on my Char Grill from the smoke leaks, so I found a fireplace gasket kit at Lowes.  It comes with the fiberglass rope and cement.  Should I use the cement that comes with the kit or something else to attach the rope to the grill?


----------



## davenh (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't use the cement that comes with the rope! It becomes hard and brittle when dried, won't hold up. I would use a hi temp silicon gasket maker/adhesive (Permatex). Get it from an auto parts store. Another option is attach it with some small rivets.


----------



## ashman (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## brohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

So do you just apply a bead of this and than lay the gasket into the silicone and let it dry, has anyone tried this and how does it work. Thanks


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the rope gasket. I tried it and it came apart after many uses. I worried about it getting in my food.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 12, 2010)

So what did you use?


----------



## marty catka (Feb 12, 2010)

There are a number of threads here that describe some of the fixes for sealing up the smoke leakage with roping or even alumunimun foil.  So far, the aluminum foil works well enough for me. It's cheap, easy to mold and easily replaceable.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried the Rutland gasket. It came with a high temp resistant glue that after awhile became brittle. The gasket would hold but I still use it. When I put the lid on my ECB I wrap the gasket around the lid and push in into the crack between the lid and the smoker body. Works pretty well but a bit more pricey than the aluminum foil mod.


----------

